# DiY folks in Jhb North area



## DougP (15/8/15)

I have cleared this request with moderators and have there blessing.

I am looking to buy directly from a DIY person to save some costs on my monthly e juice bill

Or alternatively I am willing to pay a person to have my juice made for me at a cheaper price then what I buy from retailer

Right now I am wanting a VG/PG pineapple blend at 3 mg 

If any DIY enthusiast in this area is interested please contact me

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (15/8/15)

I think this idea is great! 

Request for diy juices and whoever can make it could pitch their homebrew...

We should get a mini traders market going !


----------



## shaunnadan (15/8/15)

DougP said:


> I have cleared this request with moderators and have there blessing.
> 
> I am looking to buy directly from a DIY person to save some costs on my monthly e juice bill
> 
> ...


So I'm tempted to supply you a bottle of juice but need some more info from you.

Pg / VG ratio

Describe what you want it to be ? 

Plain pineapple. Pinenut cool drink???


----------



## DougP (15/8/15)

Basically this is what I need.
I am using about 15 ml a day.
So I would like to get a full supply month by month.
Right now I usifng hawain pineapple 70/30 VG at 3 mg mix. Guess I'm a plain Jane right now.
Also willing to try and buy the blend you make
Even if I have to buy ingredients 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (15/8/15)

I did mention this to a moderator

Why not have a forum where DIY guys can sell their products to interested parties.
These guys can make a little money on the side and we can save a bit of money
I don't care about fancy packaging
Toss my juice in a plain plastic bottle as long as I can save
Nothing fancy nothing complicated.
I pay, you make, I collect..no mess no fuss




Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DougP (15/8/15)

Looks like I opened up a flood gate here.
This idea looks like it appeals to a large number of people, DIY guys and users looking to buy.


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## daniel craig (15/8/15)

DougP said:


> Looks like I opened up a flood gate here.
> This idea looks like it appeals to a large number of people, DIY guys and users looking to buy.
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


This is an excellent idea

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalGearX (15/8/15)

@DougP have you tried *Orion's Moonlight*? R140 a bottle from Vape Cartel
a pineapple with a cool exhale


----------



## DougP (15/8/15)

Nope will check it out

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadB (18/8/15)

I'd be willing to do this. If the person either supplies there own stuff or if they would like me to purchase it for them and then I mix it for them, message me as i'd be willing to help.


----------



## WHITELABEL (18/8/15)

DougP said:


> I have cleared this request with moderators and have there blessing.
> 
> I am looking to buy directly from a DIY person to save some costs on my monthly e juice bill
> 
> ...


Very cool idea, the only problem I see with it is that due to the cost of buying concentrates in small quantities and the labour involved in making small batches I don't think the price will be much cheaper than the locally produced juices, added to which the quality may be a bit hit and miss. That said, it's a great opportunity for the diyers to show what they can do and get feedback on their juices so I'll be watching with interest.


----------



## DougP (18/8/15)

Me thinks this is something for the moderators to think about..
A DIY section for guys to sell their home brews on.
I have been flooded with guys asking if I have come right both by guys making their own juices and people wanting to know if I have contacts for them.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP (18/8/15)

Gonna need a bigger battery for cell phone at this rate..
Never mind bigger battery for mod

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike (18/8/15)

@WHITELABEL welcome back @Gambit

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DougP (18/8/15)

Just a further update from my side...
I am going on a private tuition on Saturday with a specialist in the field of juice manufacturing. I am going to be taken through the process step by step of making my own juice.
All going well I should be able to make my own juice after that..
Dunno what it gonna taste like but I shall endeavor to hopefully make something I can vape...if not I will definitely contact some of the friendly guys that have offered their services to me

With regards to this post..I did detect an underlying tone from both DIY guys as well as people wanting to buy that they wanted to remain anonymous as they were scared of the possible repercussions from either the moderators and/or vendors that have relationships with..
I would like to ensure all those people that I respect your privacy and will not delvurge any of your details on this forum to any other party be it publicly or privately. I have not done this and will not do this including hooking up prospect buyers and DIY guys that have contacted me

What I can report back into here is that there was a lot of responses I got from DIY guys and people wanting to buy..

At the risk off stepping on toes I shall leave it that 

To all those that contacted me. Thank you all....



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadB (18/8/15)

DougP said:


> Just a further update from my side...
> I am going on a private tuition on Saturday with a specialist in the field of juice manufacturing. I am going to be taken through the process step by step of making my own juice.
> All going well I should be able to make my own juice after that..
> Dunno what it gonna taste like but I shall endeavor to hopefully make something I can vape...if not I will definitely contact some of the friendly guys that have offered their services to me
> ...




Just out of curiosity, why are there repercussions? Could you inform me as to how this post is viewed in a bad light?


----------



## Mike (18/8/15)

@Hungry4Vape vendors pay a subscription fee to be able to advertise "for-profit" sales


----------



## DougP (18/8/15)

Just to clarify..nobody viewed said post in a bad light...

Maybe this illustration could help
A guy arriving with a bakkie load of hamburgers and setting up a table inside the McDonald's parking lot then selling them to people at half the price of McDonald's..


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadB (18/8/15)

@Mike Thanks for that. I was uninformed.

@DougP Haha great metaphor. Sorry as I stated, I was uninformed. Relatively new to Ecigssa.


----------



## DougP (18/8/15)

@hungry ..No prob..you want a hamburger 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

